
Ask HN: Is the concept of cells in spreadsheets patented? - ge96
Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask.<p>I wanted to implement something like Excel&#x2F;Spreadsheet in a web application primarily the ability to add&#x2F;remove cells to group data. I&#x27;m just wondering if the concept of using cells with a manner of (letters to numbers per axis) is a patented concept or something.<p>Pretty much want to click-drag-square and create cells, specify division.
======
tinus_hn
Spreadsheets and their basic functionality were introduced by Lotus 123 in
1983 so any patents should have expired by now.

That said you never know, talk to a lawyer.

~~~
Someone
Huh? VisiCalc, in 1979
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VisiCalc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VisiCalc))

~~~
tinus_hn
O, you're right. Well that's even longer ago.

